# Creature Reacher Gripes!



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone else own Creature Reacher or Night Terror costumes that they would like to gripe about?

These things look great but here's a few things you need to know if you are thinking of buying one:

They NEVER look and/or fit like the ones in the photos on the websites.

The oversized masks do not have nearly enough (or in some cases ANY) foam in them to give them good shape or a quality fit. You will have to figure out something else. And don't even think about using Great Stuff because then the person wearing the mask can't hear anything but the sound of his own voice going, "What? Huh? What did you say????"

The oversized arms are filled with hard foam (similar to Great Stuff) and then have a piece of PVC pipe stuck into them to use as handles. That's all fine and well but the amount of foam in each arm varies. We have 4 of these costumes so that is 8 arms. We measured all of the foam in all of them and it is at different levels in ALL. We had to trim some of them down and on one of them, the PVC pipe was much shorter than we expected so of course it fell out. Whoever the little chinese guy is that was in charge of measuring the pipes needs to be told that contrary to what he has heard, TWO INCHES DOES NOT EQUAL A MILE!!!!

Most of them come with the same crappy brown overshirt and Ellie Mae rope belt. Well, if you're lucky. One of ours came with no shirt or belt. (THANKS ALOT HAUNTED PROPS!!!) But I digress. The shirt sleeves are MUCH shorter on the actual costume you will receive than on the ones pictured in the website ads. You'd better have access to brown fabric and you'd better know how to sew, which I don't and can't, ... or you'd better be a dwarf.

The Bad Seed costume has the absolute WORST mask for unobstructed viewing. You won't see your unsuspecting victim until after you have fallen over them and they have sued you for damages.

The hands for Bad Seed and the Scarecrow are exactly the same mold, just painted differently. In the dark I think no one would notice so if you have to purchase them separately on Ebay, I'd go for the cheapest set I could get. Or better yet, lop the branches off a tree and bind them together with some twine and leaves and stuff them up your sleeve. (Yes, the sleeve YOU had to alter so that it will be long enough.)

And lastly, Midnight Howler is not really that scary. When you see it in person you will be more inclined to think "What an ugly puppy!" than you will "Holy SH*T!"

Did I forget to mention anything????



.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

So what you are saying is that these are amazing costumes and you highly recomend them?


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 13, 2006)

maximpakt said:


> So what you are saying is that these are amazing costumes and you highly recomend them?


LMAO! - I think you captured her sentiments exactly!


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

SouthernBelle said:


> Whoever the little chinese guy is that was in charge of measuring the pipes needs to be told that contrary to what he has heard, TWO INCHES DOES NOT EQUAL A MILE!!!!
> 
> 
> .


 Bwaaaahaaaahaaaa. 
LMAO

Finn


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

To help fix the mask take strips of bedding foam that you find at craft stores or walmart and start gluing them to the top of the mask. Add layers until it gives the form you need and the person wearing it can see out clearly. If you need to you can just cut some away with a small pair of scissors. For the eyes I would use a dremel tool to cut some very small slits. I can't help with the costume though. I have never personally had complaints about these but I have heard there were several knockoffs floating around. When I see the company reps next March I will let them know what you guys are saying. You may have gotten a knockoff version. Did it com in a manufacturers box or have the proper tags? Where did you purchase it?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

This finally made it over from merchant reviews................
I think spirit superstores has a better rep right now !
It does suck to see something online & get it in person & have your
air / expectations let out/down ,especially considering what they charge 
for alot for this stuff (cosidering what it costs to make out of state.... )
& shipping charges on top of it !!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

maximpakt said:


> So what you are saying is that these are amazing costumes and you highly recomend them?



LMAO! Exactly!


----------



## CanadaDan (Oct 7, 2008)

I found a midnight howler on ebay ... the pic they posted ... this costume is far from what the websites have you picturing it as.

Midnight Howler Creature Reacher Halloween Costume - eBay (item 190259315512 end time Oct-20-08 20:14:12 PDT)


----------



## Big Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

I bought the Freak N Monster Costume and i had the exact same problems with everything that was mentioned except that the mask did look just like it was suppose to. I basically made a whole new costume out of burlap and bought some chain to replace the crap that they give you. Other than that everything was the exact same. All in all though i did win first place in a halloween contest. A lot of people got a kick out of it. 

I used newspaper to fill the head but it is almost impossible to hear and it is very hot inside the mask.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have seen these costumes. i always think they look cool. but they look so large, wouldn't the size make them hard to manuver? well, they have always been out of my price range but if i got one i would be very dissappointed with the complaints mentioned above. lord, that is very nice of you to offer to take this matter up with the rep. i am sure they are in need of this information. belle, kudos to you for bringing this to this forun. maybe you will be the reason the costumes become better. you never mentioned though, could they possibly be knockoffs.


----------



## MidnightStrider (Sep 29, 2008)

I purchased the grand reaper this year from an ebay auction, I got a good price compared to most, but to my surprise, the mask didnt add any height. Luckily I'm already 6'3", so I didnt need it, but I was hoping to present as a 7' monster, not myself in a very expensive mask.
Luckily the e-bay seller did make a partial refund.
Positive points though, on mine the sleeves were long enough. Also the arms had ample pipe to hold onto.

I think the real issue here is branding. We all know what the masks look like, but has anyone ever seen a creature reacher registered trademark? As long as "creature reacher" is just a type of costume, anyone can make a large mask and glove sticks, and sell it as a creature reacher. I think this may be the case with lots of online sales.

Do the creature reacher guys have a dedicated website? I couldn't find one.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

MidnightStrider said:


> We all know what the masks look like, but has anyone ever seen a creature reacher registered trademark?
> 
> Do the creature reacher guys have a dedicated website? I couldn't find one.


Just went on this website,

Creature Reacher Costumes | Walk around creature costumes!

and the first one I looked at shows a reg. trademark.
Copied and pasted from the website...

_Description:
A no-nonsense kind of clown.

Talk about your circus freaks! The Giggles Creature Reacher costume includes: oversized demonic clown deluxe latex mask with spiky red hair, foam latex arm and hand extensions (left arm is holding a latex gun), ruffle collar, and draping clown shirt. 

Available in one size, Adult Standard. 
The foam latex hands move with you to give you that extra long reach. 
Keep an eye out for our other Creature Reachers™ costumes (sold separately). 
This is an officially licensed Creature Reachers™ product._

Finn


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

We have carried these items in the past and have done well with them. We were considering going back to carrying the full line again but with all of the negative feedback lately I have reconsidered. We will still carry the Night Terrors line but the others have too many defects. I wish they would get their act together at Rubies and fix these.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

i have the warez the clown night terror costume ... i have no complaints, the costume got rave reviews from tots a few yrs ago , i actually recomend that one


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree never had a problem with Night Terrors. They cost more but are worth it. Hope they have some new ones this year.


----------



## MidnightStrider (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmm, perhaps mine from e-bay was a copy, the tag on it's mask and hands said something like "midnight masterpieces" definately nothing at all about Creature Reachers.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Actually if it is a Rubies Creature Reacher it will have a tag that says masterpiece series. Night Terrors is a different line.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 16, 2009)

who makes night terrors


----------



## Evilernie (Jun 20, 2009)

I modified my peter rottentail creature reacher's head by fitting in a hardhat. This made it easy to remove(so so hot) and fit snug, with great movement. That is all i had to do besides pinning the costume to fit my size( not everyone is 7 feet tall and 400 pounds). I love this costume and use it every year.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone have real pics of the Giggles the clown creature reacher ? 

I've stumbled across a fair deal, but it seems almost impossible to find real pics... :?


----------

